# YC Night heron in flight



## hooter (Aug 12, 2005)

From the BBSP outing this weekend... I clipped his toenail on accident...


hOOter


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Did you take this one on a tripod? Nice and crisp!


----------



## hooter (Aug 12, 2005)

handheld with a little swing...lucky.

hOOter


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

Great shot! It is hard to keep the eyes in focus like that.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Very nice. That has got to be tough to accomplish.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

I like it! Might just try cropping the front half or so. Look more intentional that way! Face has such a nice focus, focus on that..


----------



## labanc (Apr 11, 2005)

Nice picture !


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Some of you have been my victims of image editing. I rarely post them but I do send them to the photographer, sometimes not. On occasion I am asked to or I am granted permission to post my work (actually my practice). Here is hooter's heron.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

good job hooter and grayfish. the feet certainly add completeness to the photo. nice shot, hooter.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Ok this is a great one to break down. The main fuselage of this bird seem sharp, so is the wing blur due to motion or dof? I think it's more of a dof issue, so how much aperture would you have to give up to get the needed dof to make the wings sharp? This will also vary with distance.

So is the solution ISO 400 / f/8 and whatever shutter speed you get or do you lock in say 1/350 f/8 and use whatever ISO you get? I'm just looking for a baseline...maybe f/11?


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Heck, I kind of like the blur...gives me a feeling of motion. Just me, I guess????
Rich


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

RustyBrown said:


> So is the solution ISO 400 / f/8 and whatever shutter speed you get or do you lock in say 1/350 f/8 and use whatever ISO you get? I'm just looking for a baseline...maybe f/11?


I think the solution is to buy a D3 that has ISO noise at 1600 like the lesser cameras have at 400 then run the F stop to 11 like you said and the shutter speed to 1/2000+..

With my D200 and the handfull of old lenses I have I don't even waste my time on flying birds. I think the D3's high ISO noise (or lack there of) is about as good as it gets. If I got the D3 and 200-400mm lens I like, I'd be advertising for a couch to sleep on because I wouldn't be sleeping in my bed much longer..

Nice job on adding the feet. While you are at it, might as well clone a little space in front of him too..


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

I agree. You can look at the in-flight shots I posted from High Island and see the exif data. All were shot over 1/1000 which is what you need if you don't want any blur on the bird. Sometimes I shoot at slower shutter speeds because I like to show a little motion blur, but that requires perfect panning technique which I do not have with the 600 yet. Panning a large lens on a tripod is a lot harder than panning a shorter lens handheld.

Arlon - just get yourself a D3. I promise you'll love it ;-)


----------

